# 1992 Nissan d21 HB Automatic No Power



## shadetreenewbie (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

I've got a 1992 Nissan pickup that is not getting any power the the cab of the truck (or anything else for that matter). I recently replaced the starter (had to take off the solenoid and reassemble once it was in position under the truck). When I went to start the car up after the install, the key wouldn't turn. I used the emergency unlock on the shifter to get the key to turn. After I turned the key, all of the electricity cut off. It did not even try to crank. There was no smoke or burning smell. I checked fuses and connections with mulitmeter, but I have been at a total loss to locate the source of my problem. Battery is brand new and showing 12.6. Couldn't find any blown fuses. Read somewhere that it might be the ignition switch, but would that cut off all power to the cab? Anyone know what might be going on with it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be fusible links at the positive battery cable connector. Confirm power is going through them; you may have burned one out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is there a "click" ?? check the blue relay (dbl plug) behind the batt


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The blue relay would explain why the starter is not engaging, but wouldn't explain why there is no power to the rest of the cab. Needs to find something that would cut off power to multiple, unrelated items, which is usually a fusible link or ignition switch.


----------

